# FiXED: OT: Booten von USB Stick

## Erdie

Habe mir ein USB Stick gekauft und diesen mittels unetbootin mit einer Gentoo Live version bestückt. In meinem Notebook Bios gibt es keine Option um explizit von USB zu booten. Man kann allerdings mittel Tastendruck eine Bootmenu herbeizaubern, in dem der Stick dann als bootfähiges Medium aufgelistet wird.

Wählt man diesen aus, kommt es zu einem Disk IO error und das wars dann.

Das gleiche Problem tritt ebenfalls mit anderen Distributionen auf. 

Da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass unetbootin per se nicht funktioniert und die USB Bootoption auf meinem Läppy (Nexoc Osiris E619) gar keine ist, habe ich den Verdacht es könnte am Stick liegen, da es sich um einen 8 GB Stick (Verbatim) handelt und das ja schon relativ groß ist. Das verwendete vfat ist ja auch nicht für übergroße Fortschrittlichkeit und Flexibilität bekannt und evtl kennt mein Bios keine USB Datenträger dieser Größe als Bootmedium.

Ist jemanden da etwas bekannt? Ich kann leider nicht mit einem anderen Stick testen, da ich nur diesen einen habe. Wenn ich nicht weiterkomme, werde ich mir wohl einen anderen kaufen müssen.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## firefly

Also am Notebook kann es nicht liegen, habe das gleiche  :Wink: . Und bei mir funktioniert das booten von USB-Festplatten und USB-Sticks.

Und an der Größe des USB-Sticks sollte es auch nicht liegen. Ich habe einen 32GB Stick und kann davon booten.

Ich vermute dass es entweder am Stick selbst liegt. Oder am verwendeten bootloader im MBR.

Ob man überhaupt vom stick booten kann, würde ich testweise grub auf den stick installieren. Und dann schauen ob grub überhaupt startet.

Zusätzlich könntest du auch das image des aktuellen von dir verwendeten kernel auf den stick kopieren und versuchen dein system davon zu starten.

----------

## Erdie

Ja, wegen Dir habe ich mir ja damals das Notebook gekauft   :Wink: 

Wie bildet denn ein bios den stick ab wenn der als Bootmedium betrieben wird, ist das dann laut Bios ein SCSI Medium wie z. B. /dev/sdb<xy>. Ich muß ja vorher wissen, was da in den /etc/fstab und in die /boot/grub.conf reingehört.

Eingentlich hatte ich ja gedacht, daß Unetbootin das von selbst macht. Zumindest gibt es das vor. Hat wohl nicht so geklappt, wie es soll.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## manuels

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Also am Notebook kann es nicht liegen, habe das gleiche

 Da bin ich noch nicht 100% sicher.

Vergleicht mal die BIOS-Versionen.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Wie bildet denn ein bios den stick ab wenn der als Bootmedium betrieben wird, ist das dann laut Bios ein SCSI Medium wie z. B. /dev/sdb<xy>. Ich muß ja vorher wissen, was da in den /etc/fstab und in die /boot/grub.conf reingehört.

 

An der fstab musst du nichts ändern, wenn nur der kernel vom usb-stick gestartet wird. Nur die (hdx,y) in der grub.conf müsstest du anpassen.

Der stick taucht als hd0 in grub auf, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo Erdie,

sag mal hast du denn einen anderen Rechner mit dem du die Boot-Fähigkeit von deinem Stick testen kannst?

Mit diesem Howto hab ich es noch immer geschafft (fast jedes) Live-Cd-Linux.iso auf einen USB-Stick zu kopieren und von dort zu booten.

Bin mir nicht sicher ob das auf deine Fehlermeldung zutrifft, aber wenn du den Stick Partitioniert hast und das bootflag mit fdisk nicht gesetzt ist, dann Bootet das system auch nicht, aber die Fehlermeldung ist eine andere. Ich würde eher auf einen Fehler beim Partitionieren/Kopieren/Einrichten/Gebrauch von unetbootin tippen.

Wieso eigentlich einen Grub-Eintrag erstellen wenn mit über das Bios, bzw mit diesem Tastendruck von USB-Booten kann?

Grüße

----------

## firefly

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Wieso eigentlich einen Grub-Eintrag erstellen wenn mit über das Bios, bzw mit diesem Tastendruck von USB-Booten kann?

 

Öhm weil ohne bootloader nichts geht? Denn das bios läd nur den code, welches sich im MBR befindet.

Und ich hatte gesagt, dass er testweise grub auf den usb-stick installieren sollte. Um zu testen ob man vom dem Stick überhaupt booten kann.

----------

## Erdie

Danke, ich werde es erstmal an einem anderen Rechner probieren. Unetbootin braucht man normalerweise nur zu sagen, welche Distri es installieren soll und es kopiert dann alle nötige auf den STick. Grub sollte auch dabei sein, ich werde mir das erstmal genauer anschauen, wie der Stick aussieht. Wenn das tool so funktioniert wie es soll, sollte man am Stick nichts mehr ändern müssen.

----------

## Erdie

Auf einem Thinkpad T60 kommt der gleiche Fehler hoch

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich habe mit dem Programm auch schon rumgespielt. Ergebnis: Stick mit FAT32 formatiert und unetbotin unter WIN laufen lassen...

----------

## ChrisJumper

@firefly

Ahh klar :) Deswegen hat mich das ja auch so verwirrt, ich gestehe hatte nicht viel Zeit und hab den Post nur überflogen und dachte es wird ein Grub-Eintrag erstellt, der dann den USB-Stick bootet (vielleicht wenn das Bios nicht von USB-Booten kann, quasi sowas wie eine Boot-Diskette). Aber natürlich, jetzt ist es mir klar. Du meinst einfach mal Grub installieren um um zu sehen ob das Booten vom USB-Stick überhaupt klappt.

@Erdie

Schau dir mal die Partitions-Tabelle von deinem USB-Stick an. Erstelle alles noch einmal. Auch wenn ich langsam vermute das bei einem "Disk IO error", ein Hardwarefehler auf dem Stick vorliegt. Oder wechsel auch mal den USB-Port, hast doch bestimmt mehrere.

Auch würde ich mal einen neuen Stick besorgen, für 5-7 Euro bekommt man ja schon welche mit 8GB+.

@SvenFischer

...und das hat jetzt alles ohne Probleme funktioniert?

----------

## Erdie

Hmm .. 

ein cfdisk /dev/sdb liefert mir:

```
FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition ends in the final partial cylinder

                                     Press any key to exit cfdisk

```

 :Question: 

----------

## Erdie

Mit fdsik konnte ich den Stick neu partitionieren. Ich habe alles plattgemacht, neu partitioniert und formatiert. Jetzt bin ich dabei, ein neues System auf den Stick zu kopieren. Ergebnis folgt ..

.. das Ergebnis ist die Meldung: "This is not a bootable disk, please make the disk bootable .. " usw.

Das Bootflag habe ich gesetzt, woran kann es noch liegen?

-Erdie

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Erdie,

guck nochmal mit (das ist keine eins sondern ein kleine el als parameter) 

```
# fdisk -l /dev/sdb
```

 ob das Bootflag auch übernommen wurde. Ich bin mir grad nicht sicher, aber da gibts doch immer so eine Kernel-Warnung, das die neue Partitionstabelle vom Kernel "noch nicht bemerkt wurde" und man neu Booten (?! geht mounten auch? keine Ahnung), soll damit das bemerkt wird. Ich vermute mal du hast das vielleicht vergessen und daher ist dein Programm vielleicht noch unfreundlich zu dir.

Grüße

----------

## SvenFischer

Von der Homepage:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Requirements
> 
>     * Microsoft Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7, or Linux. If you are having trouble with the Linux version, try the Windows version, it usually works better.
> ...

 

----------

## Max Steel

 *Quote:*   

>  Ich bin mir grad nicht sicher, aber da gibts doch immer so eine Kernel-Warnung, das die neue Partitionstabelle vom Kernel "noch nicht bemerkt wurde" und man neu Booten (?! geht mounten auch? keine Ahnung), soll [...]

 

Nein, einfach nur remounten geht nicht. Aber was geht ist umounten und fdisk nochmal starten und einfach w für schreiben eingeben, wenn die Festplatte komplett unmountet ist dann liest der KErnel die Tabelle neu ein (bei einem Stick müsste allerdings auch unmounten rausziehn und wieder reinstecken klappen).

----------

## Erdie

Habe den Stick ganz neu reingesteckt:

```

Disk /dev/sdb: 8002 MB, 8002732032 bytes

37 heads, 37 sectors/track, 11417 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 1369 * 512 = 700928 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x5f837a2a

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *           1       11417     7814918    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

Command (m for help):

```

das müßte es doch sein, oder?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Mit einer neueren Version von unetbootin funktioniert alles out of the box.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

